# Replacing Tile Floor in Shower



## banglenot (Jun 5, 2009)

First, great forum with thoughtful answers. I appreciate your advice to a newbie.

Replacing the floor of a 1995 tile shower. This is just a tile replacement: the pan is tight with no leaks.

I've removed the ceramic tile, and I'm left with a sloped white thinset and mortar bed surface. Of course, removing the tile scarred up the surface of the mud and left layers of thinset in places. Pretty rough in places. Also, some cracks in the mud from the fun of removing the tile.

Question is, what can I use to re-smooth the surface so I can tile on it? Ideally, I'd like to fill over the thinset and the mud, and not have to remove any more material. Slope is OK (1/4"/ft) so what I need is something that'll help me recreate a good clean surface for new thinset.

Thanks!


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

I figured I'd buzz this question up a bit, as I'm curious too... always seems like this step is glazed over when watching some shows or reading about people's reno's...


----------



## tbentley (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks, guys -- used the advice on the mortar and now have a smooth bed to lay down tile.

Also confirmed the layout of the liner and the weepholes.

Again, thanks.


----------



## JayReeH (May 24, 2010)

I would like to know about this one too. I'm working on almost the same project right now. I actually had more of the thinset come up (along with the mortar). Can I smooth out the surface to place new tiles? What material can I use to smooth out the surface? New mortar mix?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> What material can I use to smooth out the surface?


Modified thinset mortar.


----------



## dacstephens (May 21, 2011)

I've tiled a floor and backsplash but redoing the shower in my masterbath has me a little concerned. Are you saying that if you can remove the old floor tile in the shower without tearing up the thinset I should be able to simply install the new tile over the old thinset?


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

why disturb the existing tiles, they make a great substraight for new tiles. i would just add an extendo drain and tile over the old tile.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> Modified thinset mortar.


If that solution is not to your taste, try Ardex Feather Finish--

The drain set in your shower is adjustable--the top part that you see can be screwed up or down if your tile is a different thickness--

Also,square drain covers are available in different finishes.---Mike---


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

dacstephens said:


> I've tiled a floor and backsplash but redoing the shower in my masterbath has me a little concerned. Are you saying that if you can remove the old floor tile in the shower without tearing up the thinset I should be able to simply install the new tile over the old thinset?


How old is your shower? Any issues such as loose tiles or spongy walls?
I'm no expert, but when I retiled my shower last year and I pulled out the old walls I found soggy, moldy greenboard underneath, not to mention some rotting wood. I don't know if what you are asking could be done or not, but I would want to be absolutely sure there are no issues with the pan or walls before I would even consider it. The older the shower, the more I would be concerned.


----------



## dacstephens (May 21, 2011)

*Replacing Tile in Shower*

Shower is about 13 years old. No loose tile or missing grout. No cracks, sign of damage. Just dirty and "outdated." Also, walls are single sheets of cultured marble. again, no damage, cracks, signs of leaks, etc.


----------

